

A bunch of floating point errors - j2d2j2d2
http://j2labs.tumblr.com/post/4600391346/a-bunch-of-floating-point-errors

======
pascal_cuoq
double x0 = 0x1.0000000000001p0; double y = 0x1p-53 * (1. - 0x1p-11); double
z1 = x0 + y;

or other examples taken from [http://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/docs/00/28/14/29/PDF/floatin...](http://hal.archives-
ouvertes.fr/docs/00/28/14/29/PDF/floating-point-article.pdf) would have been
more interesting than 0.1 + 0.2, for which every tested language seem to
compute the proper IEEE 754 double precision result.

------
bluedanieru
Au contraire, there are no errors here.

